# pregnant nigerian dwarf



## windy (May 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am new to the goat world and I have a question concerning my doe. She lives with a buck a doe and a wether. She was bred on May 1 and she came in heat again and was bred on May 24. She has not come in heat again since then so can I assume she is pregnant? She is also gaining weight very fast and it even looks like she may have an udder starting, but it may be just fat. Isn't it a little to early for an udder to start forming? I have tried to attach a picture. 
Thank you, Trudy


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No not too early. My three month old doe who has not been bred is developing an udder. It's just flubber, though =P


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She would be due mid October and her udder growth is on target for that breed date. I would separate the buck from her as he can and will try to breed her not long after delivery and the late pregnancy hormones can make him want to breed her before delivery causing her stress.


----------

